# Truck fires up but chokes out..HELP!!!!



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in need of some advice. I did the timing chain upgrade and followed the DIY that is stickied on this forum. Every thing is back together and the truck turns over and fires up..however my truck won't stay running. When I turn the key it fires up and runs strong for about 8 seconds around 3K or 4K RPM and then chokes out when it heads down toward 1K to idle. So basically it dies when its trying to idle. It has never had a new fuel filter, so changed that. Didn't help. It's had a new fuel pump, but I decided to put in a new one anyway. Didn't help...

I don't think it's related to the timing fix, but at this point I'm totally confused. 

Any advice would greatly appreciated. 

Specs: '96 HB 2WD KA engine 185K miles 

I didn't have any issues before the timing chain upgrade and the truck has always been a beast. I think it's something simple but I can't figure it out.

Help me!!!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would re-check the the dizzy & oil pump...


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> I would re-check the the dizzy & oil pump...


As in how they are married up? I actually put them in wrong the first time and it would only turn over and not start. I flipped it around and it started. IIRC, it will only fit one of two ways. Plus, isn't there an oil hole that helps with the alignment?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the "sticky" above or pm zanegrey for details... I am not very good at telling you the best way to check the dizzy/oil pump timing, sorry


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

recheck TDC then check that the oil pump timing marks are correct to get that 11:25 dizzy slot......


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> recheck TDC then check that the oil pump timing marks are correct to get that 11:25 dizzy slot......


Since i have everything back on...EVERYTHING..is their an easy way to check TDC? I have compression gauge. And what is the "11:25 dizzy slot"?

I really appreciate the help on this guys!


----------



## cdiffin88 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Did you figure it out?*

Just did mine (97) and have the same problem. It runs fine if you give it throttle, but won't idle. It was rattling like crazy before, and it is now quiet as can be, just won't idle.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

cdiffin88 said:


> Just did mine (97) and have the same problem. It runs fine if you give it throttle, but won't idle. It was rattling like crazy before, and it is now quiet as can be, just won't idle.


wow...well I've been talking to mechanics and many thought it was a vacuum leak but I don't think that's the case. I did spend 2 days looking for a vacuum issue, but nothing jump out. Plus,I didn't have to mess with any vacuum hoses in doing the timing maintenance. 

So with that, I think its something to do with my dizzy/and oil pump pairing. Also, I was told I could have set my TDC on the exhaust stroke not the power stroke.

anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## cdiffin88 (Dec 29, 2005)

We spent a lot of time messing with the distributor/oil pump, and we've pretty much decided that it must have jumped time, and we're going to tear it back down this morning. We put a chain kit in a while back, and it ran fine, just still rattled. We pulled the valve cover off and found out that the tensioner was bad. So, we tore it back down and changed that, and now, it is quiet as can be and runs fine, but it doesn't want to idle. I'm hoping this is the last time we have to tear it down.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

cdiffin88 said:


> We spent a lot of time messing with the distributor/oil pump, and we've pretty much decided that it must have jumped time, and we're going to tear it back down this morning. We put a chain kit in a while back, and it ran fine, just still rattled. We pulled the valve cover off and found out that the tensioner was bad. So, we tore it back down and changed that, and now, it is quiet as can be and runs fine, but it doesn't want to idle. I'm hoping this is the last time we have to tear it down.


So what exactly are you replacing in this upcoming tear down?

I haven't pullled the valve cover off so I'll try that today. How did you know the tensioner was bad?


----------



## cdiffin88 (Dec 29, 2005)

This may sound stupid, but make sure you put your pcv hose back on. That was my problem. The good news is that she runs great now, and I only wish we had figured that out before we had it half torn apart. We went ahead and tore it down and rechecked everything. Might need an oil pan gasket now, but it's done!


----------



## cdiffin88 (Dec 29, 2005)

We didn't actually replace anything this time around. We thought the truck had jumped time, but when we got it halfway apart we realized that the pcv hose was off, and that was our problem. The tensioner was what was causing the rattle. It didn't want to stay out and there was slack in the chain. They have really small holes for oil that get plugged up. Could have probably been cleaned, but a new one was $27. We also read a lot in these forums about the tensioners going bad, and that's what usually causes the rattle. Anyhow, the important part is that she runs good and sounds good. All I need now is a little mor anti-freeze. It's been sitting for a while, so I also need plates and insurance.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello!?? Some body, Anybody....

I pulled the codes and got the following:

P0180 Fuel Temp Sensor A Circuit
P0446 Evap Emission System Vent Control Circuit

Would these sensors cause my issues?


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

Help! Help! Help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

JUST READ THIS POST AND DID NOT GET A NOTICE FOR THE PM..

IF YOU DID A TIMING CHAIN THE OIL PUMP TIMING IS VERY OFTEN OVERLOOKED..

THE PO180 SHOULD BE FIXED THOUGH AS IT COULD CAUSE THIS PROBLEM...

BEFORE YOU DO N E THING REMOVE THE BAT POST FOR 5 MINUTES OR SO.. THEN RESTART TRUCK AND LET WARM UP ..

THEN RE READ CODES..

SEARCH POST FOR MY DESCROPTION ON SETTING OIL PUMP TIMING..


WRITE BACK WITH AN UPDATE...


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> JUST READ THIS POST AND DID NOT GET A NOTICE FOR THE PM..
> 
> IF YOU DID A TIMING CHAIN THE OIL PUMP TIMING IS VERY OFTEN OVERLOOKED..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply man. At this point I have the tank dropped so I can replace the temp sensor, the evap box pulled off and the vent control valve off. I put some juice to the vent valve and it's moving, but I think I'm going to replace all of the stuff since i have it off. 

That should take care of my evap codes. I know it's like chopping off the arm because of a paper cut, but hey the stuff is accessible. 

If I get all the evap stuff changed out and it still won't run, I'm going to assume the timing is off. I read your post on setting up the oil pump timing but I might have screwed something up. I'll check back in when get the evap stuff back on and turn the key and see what happens. 

Backstory: I only get a chance to work on the truck for about 3 or 4 hours a week. So it might take me a few weeks to get parts in and on the truck. I'm hoping I didn't smash up some valves cause i really can't spend my summer fixing that issue. LOL! But i can't get rid of my baby so I have to stay at this.

Thanks for the help. I mean I really, really appreciate it and I will post back when status changes.


----------

